# Are your chicken wings split?I'm



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry about another chicken wing thread. I just searched the forum and couldn't find the answer i was looking for. When you give a chicken wing is it whole or split? I could only find ones that are split (like how you get them in restaurants). It actually didn't even occur to me that the wings i bought weren't whole. Should I give her both pieces to make a whole wing? Or are they too small once they are split? I'm sure if i go to the butcher i can get them whole. 

I did give her one half at lunch today. Not sure what the half i gave her is called, but it wasn't the little drumstick part. She did well with it, but after she finished half of it she swallowed the other half whole  I had smashed the bone a bit so she was fine, but it freaked me right out! 

It was very strange and funny to see my little fluff ball cutie pie with raw meat and bones hanging out of her mouth!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've never seen split wings here in the UK. We just get the wing end of the wing.

I guess it doesn't matter really, all of it is non-weight bearing, so all of it will be edible. You're right to bash it up a bit to start with until she gets the hang of eating them and biting into the bone rather than eating it whole.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I gave her the wing end so maybe i'll just stick with those. The other end just looks like a tiny drumstick. The bone is bigger in that part so i was a bit worried. Maybe I'll just feed that part to my husband. Cooked of course!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. Maybe not tell hubby that he's sharing his chicken with the dog


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes whole wings are only what we have here and are the safest part to give them. I've read that the thighs and drumsticks are not recommended as they are weight-bearing and not as soft as the bone in the wing which is safer to eat and digest. Don't worry too much about her swallowing them down. Many dogs do this and their stomach acid is strong enough to cope with it.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive seen the type your talking about ,yes they're quite small ,we give the whole wing ,give it a bash with a rolling pin before you give to her if your worried about her swallowing it whole.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll have to look for the whole wing next time. I think she'll be ok with the split pieces for now since she is still small. Thanks everyone!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I don't give mine the split wings I think they look too small. I give the whole wings. I get them here from tescos they are a good price.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Here in Australia, chicken NECKS are popular and I feed them to Ruben. A big pack is only a few dollars. I freeze them in lots of 3 , so that equates a sinlge serve. Can you get chicken necks there...anyone? 

If you are worried about them being swallowed whole, just hold onto one end of it as the dog is chewing it, teaching it to slow down. I have been feeding Ruben raw chicken necks since I bought him home at 8 weeks old and he never swallows them whole.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I would like to know if people give chicken necks too as I dont know where to find them,


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't find chicken wings only drum sticks and breast. Where are you getting them from I've tried Tesco
Thank you Val


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Most supermarkets, Tesco, Asda thats where I get mine x


----------

